# R.I.P. Satin



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Today mom texted me to tell me that a tree fell on the fence last night at the Greenville property and the horses got out. They were running down the highway and sometime this morning Satin was hit by a Semi. Mom was at work so no one could get a hold of her until this afternoon, mom rushed over to the property to find her drug off the road covered in blood just laying in the ditch. I swear that property is cursed, first I am bit by a copperhead, then moms house burns to the ground, now Satin is dead. It is a sad day. Mom is so grief stricken she is selling all of the horses including Tom, who I now have to find a home for...


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

I am so sorry! I hope your luck turns around with the property. Tell your mother not to make any huge life altering choices when she is in emotional turmoil.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Oh, no!! (((((HUGS))))) That is horrible, I am so sorry.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks you guys. Citrus, she is a very emotional and rash creature, unfortunately, I have no way to stop her.


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

Oh No! I am so sorry for you and your Mom and to learn of this horrible news. I wish that there was something I could do or say besides how very sorry I am ....it is time to start having nothing but good things happen for you and your Mom (((Hugs)))


----------



## MsKibibi (Oct 2, 2010)

Oh no. I'm so sorry. (((HUGS to you and your mom)))


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

So sorry to hear of your loss. Do you think if you tell your mom that bad things happen in threes, it will make any difference? I understand about bad things. They do happen in life - we just have to appreciate the good things all the more.

My baby girl was badly burned when she was nine months old - she lived, but her legs and feet are scared (she's a mom, now). Hubby had a brain tumor in 1988, just as he recovered and went back to work - our house burned down - right before Christmas. He had a massive stroke in 1998, and has been unable to work ever since. Oldest daughter has lupus - nearly lost her last year due to her previous rheumatologist's stupidity - but she's doing better. Younger daughter lost her horse on New Year's Eve to a mysterious malady that the vet could not diagnose...until her colt came down with the same thing this summer. He will be fine - but on a special diet the rest of his life. We lost our horse DJ just last week to an act of supreme cruelty. Life happens...then it goes on. Maybe when your mom calms down a bit, she can come to terms with the bad things that have happened, and get her joy back...?


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Wow Dee... You must be an astonishingly strong person to weather the horrible circumstances, I salute you. But unlike you I fear mother is a fickle creature, not strong or withstanding.


----------



## countmystrides (Sep 9, 2010)

so sorry to hear about satin.. :/


----------



## sheawhittet (Oct 11, 2009)

Im sorry to hear about your loss!!! Yes my mom (dee) is a strong person. I wish your mom could have an ounce of her strength...then she would see that it is not the property, just a run of bad circumstances that will right itself in time...it usually does, trust us...we know


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

thanks guys


----------

